

In some online markets, monopolies are created through UX - jiyannwei
http://www.newinfluencer.com/monopoly-online-markets/

======
irollboozers
This is something I've thought of before, and I've always wondered how one
would go about actually measuring this. I think Peter Thiel would normally
wrap up the UX or the 'it just works' effect as part of some nebulous brand
strategy. I bet there is a way to concretely measure this, whether it's
product market fit or the ability to keep innovating.

~~~
jiyannwei
Measuring lead indicators of good UX is a little tricky.

Ideally, you would look at frequency of repeat usage against competitors but
getting their data seems to be unlikely. Net promoter might be another useful
metric but I'm not sure there is a silver bullet for measuring good UX.

